# Archie



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know I haven't posted here in a long time, but today I got some startling news. Those of you who know me, know that Archie has had a heart murmur for the past few years, he coughs most all the time now. He's been losing weight and looks like a skeleton when I give him a bath. Lately he's been having a problem with his poopies. He strains and strains and it comes out like small strings and he looks up and cries out in pain at the same time. 

So Tonight we went to the vet and found out that he has a mass in his colon that is making it hard for him to do his business. Normally an emergency surgery would be needed, but because of his age and heart, nothing can be done. I just have to keep an eye on him and when he can't poop anymore....I will have to make that decision that every pet owner hates to make. 

Archie has been my "main man", my "dude", my love. He was my first maltese and the one who changed my life in so many ways. I love this guy. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::smcry:no Pat, you know how much I have always loved your precious little Archie, I'm sitting here crying, my heart is breaking for you.
I'm here for you always will be,
Please give him a special kiss from me, :wub:
words just can't share with you how broken hearted I am for you
You have been through so much, not fair.
I love you dear friend 

((((ARCHIE))))


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pat, this is so heart breaking. I know he is your little man. It is the most difficult decision to make, even after a long fulfilled life. We can't think of life without them, but we don't want them to be in pain and or to suffer.

Hugs


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Pat. Such a very hard thing to deal with HUGS :sLo_grouphug3::sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Pat, poor Archie! I'm so very sorry, never an easy decision, but I know you will do whatever is necessary to keep him as comfortable as possible. Hugs to you and the rest of the gang, and a special kiss on the nose for Archie.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat, I know your heart is remaking right now. Your special dude is looking for you to hold him and love him and keep him comfortable for whatever time is left. Then he knows you will love him and hold him as he is relieved of his pain forever. Sending you hugs through tears tonight!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry. I know that your heart is breaking.Hugs to you Pat, and a gentle kiss on the nose to Archie.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Pat, I'm sorry to hear this about Archie. He is the sweetest little guy and I know he means so much to you. Sending hugs.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Archie. :heart: I hope he will at least be comfortable for a little while longer :heart: poor guy, you'll know when it's time.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh Pat! that is terrible news. So sorry to hear that. I am in tears thinking of all you are going though. Poor Archie, he doesn't deserve this. :grouphug:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Pat, I am so very sorry sad to hear bad news about another of our much loved senior fluffs. I know you are devastated. I am sure you will shower Archie with kisses and wrap him in your love. All his aunties are saying prayers and sending kisses. Blessing to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pat, my heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry that Archie is not well. I am in tears.

I have always loved the pictures of you and Archie as you cruise down the canal in the kayak. I know he has always loved doing that with you ... very special times together.

I wish I could take away your sadness and Archie's discomfort.

Hugs and love, sweet Pat.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pat so sorry to read about Archie. Oliver had congestive heart failure. A friend of mine had a picture for Edwards passing. It read if love could have saved you, you would have lived forever.  Lots of hugs and kisses to little one!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry Pat. Those decisions are always so hard.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcryat, I'm so sorry. Poor Archie. No wonder he's been having problems. I know that Archie is really your heart dog. That special dude who started it all and loves his mom more than anything especially when he gets alone time with you on the kayak. I know he wants you to be strong for him and not to be sad because he knows how much you love him. I hope that he doesn't have too much pain and that you'll let him go so that he doesn't suffer. We're all here for you. I'm so lucky that I got to meet Archie all those years. :wub:http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Pat, I'm sorry to learn this painful news about Archie. My thoughts are with you. 

xo
Kim


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry Pat. Archie has been one of my favorite malts since I joined SM. I hope he can stay comfortable. He is such a sweet boy, wishing him all the best.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Archie has always been one of my SM favorites as well. I joined SM soon after my Cloud died and I thought Archie was similar in his awesome style. 

I will keep you and Archie in our prayers.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

A..............A very terrifying news:blink:

R..............Really scared for when "that day" will come:hiding:

C..............'Cause Archie is everybody's "Man":rochard:

H..............He is suffering, and :sorry:

I...............I and everybody will be sending good thoughtsrayer: 


E...............Every day with him is a gift:yes:




.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Archie is so sweet and special, it breaks my heart too and I'm so sorry for you and what you are going through. My heart just aches that this is happening. I hope that all of our love and support can bring you some comfort.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Pat I'm so sorry. I never know what else to say in situations like this. Sending out big ((((hugs)))) to you and Archie.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Pat, I'm so sorry for you and Archie. I love Archie. I know that's an old picture that you posted but he is so adorable in it. I wonder if giving him Lactulose would help with his elimination. Sending love your way.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Such sad news, I always enjoy your pictures of Archie he is one special dude.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:crying::crying:You will, no doubt, get lots of good advice---but unfortunately none of it will stop the inevitable.:crying::crying: The day will come when you MUST bid farewell, and journeying mercies to your special little guy---the one we have all grown to love through you. Take your time to be with him, to recollect all of your wonderful times together, and hold him very close to your heart. He will know that he is dearly loved and safe. They really do live in the moment---so make it the best moment ever. Take lots of extra pictures. . . you can never have enough. Also know that we, your friends, are on the journey with you---you will never be alone, not for one second. :Flowers 2::Flowers 2:
We ALL love you Pat!:wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Such a very hard time. It is the toughest part of letting our heart love a furbaby. It is the most loving choice you will make when the time is right. He can not do this one for himself. it is yours. I know I have been there. Most of us have. Hugs and prayers for you and sweet Archie.


----------



## Fluf (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello Pat,

I recently lost my Fluf, she was a rescued Maltese and my heart dog. A while before she passed I knew I was on "borrowed time" with her. I knew I had to make the most of the time I had with her. You are now in similar shoes with dear Archie. Take pictures, videos and hug, cuddle and love each day like it is your last day with him. It is hard to balance this with our work, chores and other duties but it requires us to become more "present" or "in the moment" when we are with our beloved ones. 
He is in spirit with you now, and he will always be. From my heart, I am wishing you love, strength and wisdom in the coming time.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Pat, I'm so sad and sorry to read about your sweet Archie boy. 

It's always hard to deal with if our beloved ones are getting ill and older. I pray and hope he will do better soon. 
He feels you are close to him and your deep love!

Sending hugs and prayers your way, Pat! :hugging:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how very sad for Archie and you as well. Praying that he won't have to suffer too long since I am sure that it must be so painful to watch him go through this. I too have tears in my eyes after reading what he has been going through.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sandi, you always have a way of saying what's in my heart...I did exactly this when the time came for my sweet Lexie, and had this exact conversation with my cousin, who's facing the same thing, just the other day, but not nearly as eloquently. 

Pat, my heart and prayers are with you.



edelweiss said:


> :crying::crying:You will, no doubt, get lots of good advice---but unfortunately none of it will stop the inevitable.:crying::crying: The day will come when you MUST bid farewell, and journeying mercies to your special little guy---the one we have all grown to love through you. Take your time to be with him, to recollect all of your wonderful times together, and hold him very close to your heart. He will know that he is dearly loved and safe. They really do live in the moment---so make it the best moment ever. Take lots of extra pictures. . . you can never have enough. Also know that we, your friends, are on the journey with you---you will never be alone, not for one second. :Flowers 2::Flowers 2:
> We ALL love you Pat!:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sad that I can hardly write. I just want you to know I am with you. I love Archie, too. :smcry:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh no. Poor little Archie, hugs to both of you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I know I haven't posted here in a long time, but today I got some startling news. Those of you who know me, know that Archie has had a heart murmur for the past few years, he coughs most all the time now. He's been losing weight and looks like a skeleton when I give him a bath. Lately he's been having a problem with his poopies. He strains and strains and it comes out like small strings and he looks up and cries out in pain at the same time.
> 
> So Tonight we went to the vet and found out that he has a mass in his colon that is making it hard for him to do his business. Normally an emergency surgery would be needed, but because of his age and heart, nothing can be done. I just have to keep an eye on him and when he can't poop anymore....I will have to make that decision that every pet owner hates to make.
> 
> ...


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So sorry. We will pray for Archie and your family. Hugs


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry. It is so hard when they are old and there is nothing that you can do but love them. I hope that you are able to focus on enjoying every moment with your guy.
Lots of love to handsome Archie with the sweet gentle eyes. :grouphug:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry...poor little one. Sending big hugs to you and Archie.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Pat:wub: I am so very sorry. Just love him and give him lots of treats.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Pat I am so sorry to hear this about Archie,he will always be the man. You and Archie will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat, I am so sorry to hear this about your little main man. He is such a cutie and I hate to think of him suffering. I know you will know when the time is right because I know you love him that much. Hugs to both of you.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Pat, I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful boy. I will pray for him and for you.


----------

